# Bachmann Shay



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa just got a surprise Christmas gift from our train mechanic guy, a first run Bachmann two truck Shay which was literally never removed from box (still had the original plastic wrapping on it and everything). He's always wanted a Shay so he's really excited. My question is besides the Bachmann recommended lubrication and pre run maintenance, any other suggestions for stuff to do before asking one of these to make its first run after sitting for 10-20 years (not sure when it first came out but the instruction video was something called a VHS?







)?


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I would keep an eye on the plastic bushings between the wheels and axel. Some were made from bad batch of plastic. My bushings cumbled over time. I would just watch for it. if the wheels get loose and wobbly on the axels, likely the bushings are the problem. Maybe you won't have any problems with this. I don't know waht series had this problem. There is info on this site on dealing with this.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Look on the bottom on the trucks are they 8 screw ones, or 6,? if 8, ???? less reliable, and if it is 6 it is a newer version, and according to Greg E's site they are more reliable. I have the 6 screw ones and I have never had a problem! 

Oh and Yeah VHS (very hard to see) no not really have to get converted to a disc, and or get a used VHS machine and it is a very good detailed on how to and where to lubricate the engine. Good runners, and i have religiously lubed mine since purchase, no signs of any problems!! So check out gregs site below under 2 truck shay!! 

http://www.elmassian.com/ Ok Greg that'll be $50 for the plug and computer skills to get him the link!!! Hah LOL Regal Yikes maybe he won't see, but if he does I'll get a bill from him!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Also, the bushings generally won't fall apart if properly supported. 
You need to check for washer kits being installed. 
The plastics issue on 8-screw trucks and some 6-screw was not limited to the bushings. 
I have boxes and boxes full of fully disintegrated main housings, upper plates, pickups, some bottom covers, coupler arms......all plastic regrind issues. 

If you have issues, just get new metal trucks.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

TOC's advice is best to take heed of - sooner rather than later. It's pretty easy to do and costs around $120 or so for the pair. Having said that, two of my three two-truck Shays are the six-screw variety and are now both almost ten years old and still working well. But the third needed replacement trucks inside two months. 

A word of advice - one that I'm sure would be echoed by Blue regal and Dave - pay very close attention to that lube schedule and do not attempt to run the loco without having done it thoroughly. The model has more moving parts than anything you may have had before, bar none. The LaBelle range of lubricants will work just fine. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hear Hear!! Agreed Tac!! Regal


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

our is the 8 screw version. we'll just have to watch for problems. Grandpa doesn't want to spring for the new trucks right away. Any way we have other problems. We lubed it up and put it on the track today and no go. we heard the electric motors spinning but the engine didnt even attempt to move.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You are not going to be waiting for long. 

In addition to the housings disintegrating, the top plates falling apart, the gauge too narrow, the wheel bushings and washers crumbling, you have the other dreaded "axle gear split" syndrome, all part of the "package" deal. 

If the motors spin, and nothing happens, you have the "full house", or all 4 axle gears split. 
Now, you can try to find new axles with gears that aren't split......or you can see if NWSL has them, but I guarantee first time you WILL damage or destroy at least two axle bearings. 

The simple act of removing the bottom 8-screw cover may render the main housing into bite-sized nuggets......and the pickup assemblies will become unidentifiable pieces. 

You are now in the market for new trucks. 

Sorry. 
Nobody believes this happens, yet it does. 

That is why I save every crumbled part......it's insurance.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeez and a Partridge in a Pear Tree eh??????????????????? Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember a year or so ago, some one (allegedly female, but on the internet, who knows), who wanted a "value" for her Shay she just inherited from her Grandfather. 
New, out of his Shop, never run. 
Since he was original owner, we encouraged her to send it in to Bachmann for repair before she sold it on evilbait (since evilbait sold items are restricted from warranty service), all she could do was argue that is was new, there was nothing wrong.....wouldn't even take it out of the box. 

On to evilbait it went, two weeks later someone showed up on the forums looking for trucks for this Shay he just bought from a gal on evilbait. 

Ridge Road Station has metal trucks for $110 

88999 Bachmann Diecast Shay Power Trucks 
In Stock 
Compare At: $275.00 
Our Price: $110.00


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

"You can lead a horse to water, and if you're strong enough you can force its head into the water, but you can never MAKE that horse drink the water."


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I got home last night from work and Grandpa had already ordered the trucks from Bachmann. Here's to hoping we can cancel the order Monday morning.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, yeah, Bachmann is full list, or last time I checked.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I always heard that you can lead a horse to water, but a pencil must be lead. 

Just sayin'... 

Fil


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Wooden Horse, wooden work, wooden eat, wooden sh#t.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Just for info - I picked up a new two truck about a year ago, came with the die cast trucks. Two of the plastic wheel spacers (next to the metal washers) have disintegrated already. The rest seemed ok but they got binned anyway. 

Just 'cause you got the metal trucks doesn't mean you're out of the woods... 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Are all these problems common to both the 36 and 38 ton bachmann shays? I ask because I am intrested in getting the 38 ton for my short line.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 17 Dec 2010 12:03 PM 
I remember a year or so ago, some one (allegedly female, but on the internet, who knows), who wanted a "value" for her Shay she just inherited from her Grandfather. 
New, out of his Shop, never run. 
Since he was original owner, we encouraged her to send it in to Bachmann for repair before she sold it on evilbait (since evilbait sold items are restricted from warranty service), all she could do was argue that is was new, there was nothing wrong.....wouldn't even take it out of the box. 

On to evilbait it went, two weeks later someone showed up on the forums looking for trucks for this Shay he just bought from a gal on evilbait. 

Ridge Road Station has metal trucks for $110 

88999 Bachmann Diecast Shay Power Trucks 
In Stock 
Compare At: $275.00 
Our Price: $110.00 
Whew that was close. Bachmann was able to cancel our order and we got the last set that Ridge Road Station had. Thank you so much for that information. Very Helpful.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

36 ton only at least on the trucks, and the 8-screw bottom covers more prevalent than 6-screw.


----------

